# Breaking: President Trump orders to declassify documents pertaining to Russia investigation



## basquebromance

let's lock them all up!

Sarah Sanders on Twitter


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Jitss617

And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!

Trump gives AG Barr authority to declassify documents related to 2016 campaign surveillance


----------



## The Purge

LET THE PARTY OF INFANTICIDE  GO TO HELL

Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) | Twitter


----------



## The Purge

basquebromance said:


> let's lock them all up!
> 
> Sarah Sanders on Twitter


----------



## longknife

Gonna love to watch the rats squirm and turn on one another.


----------



## depotoo

Link?


----------



## Jitss617

depotoo said:


> Link?


Coming this is breaking news


----------



## Sunni Man

Wonderful news!!  ...


----------



## caddo kid

no link; close the thread ............


----------



## depotoo

caddo kid said:


> no link; close the thread ............


Here is your link
Sarah Sanders on Twitter


----------



## airplanemechanic

Politics doesn't require a link, just current events.  Read the rules before you act like you know how to enforce them.

I thought Trump was trying to cover everything up. Yet he demands documents be declassified. Hmmm......


----------



## Jitss617

depotoo said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no link; close the thread ............
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your link
> Sarah Sanders on Twitter
Click to expand...

Thank you !


----------



## Jitss617

caddo kid said:


> no link; close the thread ............


Why do you hate free speech?


----------



## TemplarKormac

(sits back)
(relaxes)

This is going to be a shitshow for the ages.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Got yer link hangin' ...

Trump gives AG Barr authority to declassify documents related to 2016 campaign surveillance


----------



## caddo kid

Jitss617 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no link; close the thread ............
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have free speech?
Click to expand...


1st A.

Why are U 2 dumb NOT  to already know that?


----------



## Jitss617

caddo kid said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no link; close the thread ............
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1st A.
> 
> Why are U 2 dumb NOT  to already know that?
Click to expand...

Sorry why do you hate free speech?


----------



## caddo kid

TemplarKormac said:


> (sits back)
> (relaxes)
> 
> This is going to be a shitshow for the ages.



I agree; Big Macs exiting Trump's rectum at the speed of sound, I imagine.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Jitss617 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no link; close the thread ............
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1st A.
> 
> Why are U 2 dumb NOT  to already know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry why do you hate free speech?
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as free speech on a privately owned server.


----------



## caddo kid

Jitss617 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no link; close the thread ............
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1st A.
> 
> Why are U 2 dumb NOT  to already know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry why do you hate free speech?
Click to expand...



I like free speech.

Why do you love being ignorant?


----------



## Moonglow

Jitss617 said:


> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!


We already heard that days ago.


----------



## caddo kid

airplanemechanic said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no link; close the thread ............
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1st A.
> 
> Why are U 2 dumb NOT  to already know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry why do you hate free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as free speech on a privately owned server.
Click to expand...


thanks; teach that boi a lesson


----------



## Jitss617

airplanemechanic said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no link; close the thread ............
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1st A.
> 
> Why are U 2 dumb NOT  to already know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry why do you hate free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as free speech on a privately owned server.
Click to expand...

What’s your point


----------



## Crepitus

Jitss617 said:


> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!


Publicity stunt to keep low information base happy.

Just look at them cheering here.


----------



## Jitss617

caddo kid said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no link; close the thread ............
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1st A.
> 
> Why are U 2 dumb NOT  to already know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry why do you hate free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like free speech.
> 
> Why do you love being ignorant?
Click to expand...

Mad bro?


----------



## Jitss617

Crepitus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Publicity stunt to keep low information base happy.
> 
> Just look at them cheering here.
Click to expand...

Haha we will see so far you have been wrong haha


----------



## caddo kid

Jitss617 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no link; close the thread ............
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1st A.
> 
> Why are U 2 dumb NOT  to already know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry why do you hate free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like free speech.
> 
> Why do you love being ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mad bro?
Click to expand...


Me "mad?"

No, just stating  the facts. You're stupid.


----------



## depotoo

Jitss617 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Publicity stunt to keep low information base happy.
> 
> Just look at them cheering here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha we will see so far you have been wrong haha
Click to expand...

Ignore the trolling.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Moonglow said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> We already heard that days ago.
Click to expand...


Yes, but the Day of Reckoning is now within sight.


----------



## WEATHER53

caddo kid said:


> no link; close the thread ............


The kid never grows up so how about goes away.


----------



## Slyhunter

It's Barr's turn.


----------



## Jitss617

Time to pay the Barr tab!


----------



## deanrd

Jitss617 said:


> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!



Yea, release them. 

Can't wait.

Remember when Trump sent "investigators" to Hawaii to find Obama's birth certificate?

Trump said you can't believe what they  are finding.  

I believed it.  Because they FOUND "nothing".


----------



## Care4all

airplanemechanic said:


> Politics doesn't require a link, just current events.  Read the rules before you act like you know how to enforce them.
> 
> I thought Trump was trying to cover everything up. Yet he demands documents be declassified. Hmmm......


Selective documents to be declassified....  which really won't help....  if everything is declassified, then we will see the truth....

But republicans really play games with what they are willing to release when it comes to declassification, and usually build a fake narrative around limited information carefully chosen to help support their "story or conspiracy", only to find out later when the rest of it is released, they deceived us, through not releasing all of the pertinent information at once.

Much like what Nunes did with "release the memo" Carter page FISA stuff,

And Bill Barr, the president's personal attorney did, with his 4 page summary of the Mueller report, only to find out, all of Barr's claims, were downright lies and wrong when the Mueller report was released, even with the redactions.


----------



## Jitss617

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, release them.
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> Remember when Trump sent "investigators" to Hawaii to find Obama's birth certificate?
> 
> Trump said you can't believe what they  are finding.
> 
> I believed it.  Because they FOUND "nothing".
Click to expand...

Cool story


----------



## deanrd

Jitss617 said:


> Time to pay the Barr tab!


Do you think Barr will end up in prison like Nixon's Attorney General?


----------



## Crepitus

Jitss617 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Publicity stunt to keep low information base happy.
> 
> Just look at them cheering here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha we will see so far you have been wrong haha
Click to expand...

I have?  When?


----------



## Jitss617

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pay the Barr tab!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Barr will end up in prison like Nixon's Attorney General?
Click to expand...

For what enforcing the laws?


----------



## jillian

Jitss617 said:


> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!


No one spies on the orange criminal, Nikolai


----------



## Jitss617

Crepitus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Publicity stunt to keep low information base happy.
> 
> Just look at them cheering here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha we will see so far you have been wrong haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have?  When?
Click to expand...

2016 you said trump would lose


----------



## Ambivalent1

jillian said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> No one spies on the orange criminal, Nikolai
Click to expand...


Prove it honey.


----------



## basquebromance

This is BIG. The documents are rumored to show that former FBI Director James Comey was fully aware of the illegal spying on the 2016 Trump Campaign. Worse than Watergate!


----------



## blackhawk

depotoo said:


> Link?


Not much but it's a start.
Trump orders declassification of intelligence related to campaign spying


----------



## Crepitus

Jitss617 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Publicity stunt to keep low information base happy.
> 
> Just look at them cheering here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha we will see so far you have been wrong haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have?  When?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2016 you said trump would lose
Click to expand...

That's one.


----------



## Desperado

It's about time. this should have been done long long ago


----------



## Moonglow

It's been 42 minutes how much longer is this going to take?


----------



## basquebromance

the shoe, my friends, is now on the other foot!


----------



## william the wie

Pelosi did put herself in the deep end of the manure pile with her latest stunt.


----------



## Jitss617

Moonglow said:


> It's been 42 minutes how much longer is this going to take?


Remember the nite trump won and you cried like a bitch? Lol


----------



## TNHarley

Don't get too excited.
It's always a big nothing burger when it comes to our govt.
No matter what happened.
Fuck them all.


----------



## Moonglow

Jitss617 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 42 minutes how much longer is this going to take?
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the nite trump won and you cried like a bitch? Lol
Click to expand...

No, I voted for the fat bastard.


----------



## TNHarley

Crepitus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Publicity stunt to keep low information base happy.
> 
> Just look at them cheering here.
Click to expand...

Same thing that happens to your side.
Yet, here you are. Completely oblivious 
No different than those deplorables.
Damn fool.


----------



## Crepitus

TNHarley said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Publicity stunt to keep low information base happy.
> 
> Just look at them cheering here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same thing that happens to your side.
> .
> Damn fool.
Click to expand...

Lol, not really no.


----------



## basquebromance

TNHarley said:


> Don't get too excited.
> It's always a big nothing burger when it comes to our govt.
> No matter what happened.
> Fuck them all.


you will see the deep state for what it is. trust me, i know! I KNOW!


----------



## Rambunctious

Right now Obama...Clapper...Comey the clown...Brennan...Lynch....and the rest of the Deep state would like to slap the hell out of Pelosi....for pissing Trump off and getting him to go on the offence.....WAY to go Commander and Chief.....Trump is coming and hell is coming with him......


----------



## JGalt

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, release them.
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> Remember when Trump sent "investigators" to Hawaii to find Obama's birth certificate?
> 
> Trump said you can't believe what they  are finding.
> 
> I believed it.  Because they FOUND "nothing".
Click to expand...


Something like 32 upper-echelon FBI and Justice Department have either been demoted, fired or resigned.

....and you still don't get it.


----------



## 2aguy

Rambunctious said:


> Right now Obama...Clapper...Comey the clown...Brennan...Lynch....and the rest of the Deep state would like to slap the hell out of Pelosi....for pissing Trump off and getting him to go on the offence.....WAY to go Commander and Chief.....Trump is coming and hell is coming with him......




Great clip...........


----------



## Jitss617

Nadler is on MSNBC and just said mueller wants to talk in private lol democrats are screwed haha


----------



## deanrd

Jitss617 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pay the Barr tab!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Barr will end up in prison like Nixon's Attorney General?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what enforcing the laws?
Click to expand...

How is ignoring congressional subpoena's enforcing the law?  You do understand how the government is supposed to work under the constitution?

Don't you?

You don't? 

Though so.


----------



## Jitss617

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pay the Barr tab!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Barr will end up in prison like Nixon's Attorney General?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what enforcing the laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is ignoring congressional subpoena's enforcing the law?  You do understand how the government is supposed to work under the constitution?
> 
> Don't you?
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Though so.
Click to expand...

Because democrats have turned America into a joke


----------



## william the wie

This could be huge and long lasting but in some cases politics will intervene as in even though Biden is almost certain to be rolled over own but is there any better D nominee that can and will deliver Trump a landslide?


----------



## deanrd

Jitss617 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, release them.
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> Remember when Trump sent "investigators" to Hawaii to find Obama's birth certificate?
> 
> Trump said you can't believe what they  are finding.
> 
> I believed it.  Because they FOUND "nothing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story
Click to expand...

and true.

That's what makes it "cool".


----------



## Jitss617

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, release them.
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> Remember when Trump sent "investigators" to Hawaii to find Obama's birth certificate?
> 
> Trump said you can't believe what they  are finding.
> 
> I believed it.  Because they FOUND "nothing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and true.
> 
> That's what makes it "cool".
Click to expand...

Lol ok we believe you dean


----------



## easyt65

This should get really good really fast. .


----------



## deanrd

Jitss617 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pay the Barr tab!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Barr will end up in prison like Nixon's Attorney General?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what enforcing the laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is ignoring congressional subpoena's enforcing the law?  You do understand how the government is supposed to work under the constitution?
> 
> Don't you?
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Though so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because democrats have turned America into a joke
Click to expand...

Oh yea, it must be Democrats.  How dare they.  Following the US Constitution.  Doing their job of "over sight".
Don't they know when a Republican is "King", the Constitution no longer applies?


----------



## Jitss617

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pay the Barr tab!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Barr will end up in prison like Nixon's Attorney General?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what enforcing the laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is ignoring congressional subpoena's enforcing the law?  You do understand how the government is supposed to work under the constitution?
> 
> Don't you?
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Though so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because democrats have turned America into a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yea, it must be Democrats.  How dare they.  Following the US Constitution.  Doing their job of "over sight".
> Don't they know when a Republican is "King", the Constitution no longer applies?
Click to expand...

They did they had a special counsel it’s over Barr isn’t going to press charges.. go govern


----------



## basquebromance

Trump should claim he emailed his tax returns to Crooked Hillary!


----------



## DJT for Life

Rambunctious said:


> Right now Obama...Clapper...Comey the clown...Brennan...Lynch....and the rest of the Deep state would like to slap the hell out of Pelosi....for pissing Trump off and getting him to go on the offence.....WAY to go Commander and Chief.....Trump is coming and hell is coming with him......



Your words are very truthful.

Pelosi has continued to act like the Dems in the House are United, but her words show she bows down to the Far Left of that
worthless group.

Her remarks of a cover-up, an hour before she was to meet with the President show just how old and senile she has become.
She walked right into an ambush that she helped create.

It took her three press gatherings to regain her composure.  The Prez ending that meeting in 120 seconds was nothing like she
thought would happened.  Right on cue, she doubled down on her stupidity today and now he has issued an executive order
to declassify FISA warrant information and has ordered all the agencies to quit slow walking information to the AG.  (This also
will ensure that Horowitz's report will be more damning than he probably wanted it to be.)

The game is on...The Dems are on the run.  By the middle of next week, when this stuff starts to come out, there will be a public
outcry.  The Prez also issued his Executive Order a few hours after the House had adjourned until next Tuesday.  There will be
nobody in town to offer any rebuttal to his executive order.  

The major newspapers, are in a major bind right now.  They can attempt to slant the news in a different manner, but they are going
to have to cover the event, and the findings are not going to be what the Dems hoped they would be.

We are literally living "7 Days in May."  (Kinda ironic,eh?)


----------



## Doc7505

*Trump gives AG Barr authority to declassify documents related to 2016 campaign surveillance​*

Trump gives AG Barr authority to declassify documents related to 2016 campaign surveillance | Fox News
23 May 2019 ~ By Talia Kaplan, Mike Arroyo
*campaign spying*
President Trump on Thursday night issued a memo giving Attorney General William Barr the authority to declassify any documents related to surveillance of the Trump campaign in 2016.... Trump also ordered the intelligence community to cooperate with Barr. The memo read: "The heads of elements of the intelligence community... and the heads of each department or agency that includes an element of the intelligence community shall promptly provide such assistance and information as the Attorney General may request in connection with that review."
*"Today, at the request and recommendation of the Attorney General of the United States, President Donald J. Trump directed the intelligence community to quickly and fully cooperate with the Attorney General’s investigation into surveillance activities during the 2016 Presidential election," White House press secretary Sarah Sanders said in a statement..*



~~~~~~
Now, you sheltered, manipulated, low info liberals pay attention, you will learn things we "Deplorable" folk have known for over a year.
Obama must be thinking of going back to his original homeland.... Kenya or Indonesia. Hillary, Comey, Brennan, Cohen, Holden etc., must be thinking of going to Venezuela or Nicaragua or any country without extradition treaty.....
It's unbelievable how corrupt the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat party became under Obama/Clinton. There is always corruption, always will be but what the Dems did over the last 10 years, what they are still doing (using the legal system to spy upon and obstruct the president from doing his job and protecting the people) is totally over the top.
Pretty sure Trump has had it and will now crush anyone responsible and complicit in the seditious and treasonous conspiracy of the 'Deep State Cabal'. Time for the PMS/DSA Leftists tp pay the piper.


----------



## deanrd

Jitss617 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, release them.
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> Remember when Trump sent "investigators" to Hawaii to find Obama's birth certificate?
> 
> Trump said you can't believe what they  are finding.
> 
> I believed it.  Because they FOUND "nothing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and true.
> 
> That's what makes it "cool".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol ok we believe you dean
Click to expand...

What matters is when I believe me.  That's why I work hard to post the truth.
Republicans here on the USMB want me to be lying so bad. 

I even posted a subject about where the idea of free college came from.  It was from Tennessee by Republicans.  Just like Obamacare came from Mitt Romney.

Now that Republicans hate free college, will they force red states to close their free colleges?

And it was moved to the Badlands and designated an attack on Republicans.
I think they were just surprised that one of them had an idea that actually  worked.


----------



## Jitss617

Question is will the deep state intelligence community follow the directive of the President of the United States or try to protect Obama Brennon  Clapper Lynch comey


----------



## Clipper

depotoo said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no link; close the thread ............
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your link
> Sarah Sanders on Twitter
> View attachment 262144
Click to expand...

YAWN


----------



## jillian

Jitss617 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Publicity stunt to keep low information base happy.
> 
> Just look at them cheering here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha we will see so far you have been wrong haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have?  When?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2016 you said trump would lose
Click to expand...

And he would have had his buddy vlad not helped him. And she still got 3 million votes more than him.

Oh right, you don’t want an actual fair face off. You want the playing field not to be level.

That’s the only way the corrupt  lossr


Jitss617 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 42 minutes how much longer is this going to take?
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the nite trump won and you cried like a bitch? Lol
Click to expand...

how mich are you getting paid per post?


----------



## Slyhunter

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pay the Barr tab!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Barr will end up in prison like Nixon's Attorney General?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what enforcing the laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is ignoring congressional subpoena's enforcing the law?  You do understand how the government is supposed to work under the constitution?
> 
> Don't you?
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Though so.
Click to expand...

You're missing a "t"


----------



## Slyhunter

jillian said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Publicity stunt to keep low information base happy.
> 
> Just look at them cheering here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha we will see so far you have been wrong haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have?  When?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2016 you said trump would lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he would have had his buddy vlad not helped him. And she still got 3 million votes more than him.
> 
> Oh right, you don’t want an actual fair face off. You want the playing field not to be level.
> 
> That’s the only way the corrupt  lossr
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 42 minutes how much longer is this going to take?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the nite trump won and you cried like a bitch? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how mich are you getting paid per post?
Click to expand...

You apparently don't understand how electoral votes work.


----------



## deanrd

DJT for Life said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now Obama...Clapper...Comey the clown...Brennan...Lynch....and the rest of the Deep state would like to slap the hell out of Pelosi....for pissing Trump off and getting him to go on the offence.....WAY to go Commander and Chief.....Trump is coming and hell is coming with him......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your words are very truthful.
> 
> Pelosi has continued to act like the Dems in the House are United, but her words show she bows down to the Far Left of that
> worthless group.
> 
> Her remarks of a cover-up, an hour before she was to meet with the President show just how old and senile she has become.
> She walked right into an ambush that she helped create.
> 
> It took her three press gatherings to regain her composure.  The Prez ending that meeting in 120 seconds was nothing like she
> thought would happened.  Right on cue, she doubled down on her stupidity today and now he has issued an executive order
> to declassify FISA warrant information and has ordered all the agencies to quit slow walking information to the AG.  (This also
> will ensure that Horowitz's report will be more damning than he probably wanted it to be.)
> 
> The game is on...The Dems are on the run.  By the middle of next week, when this stuff starts to come out, there will be a public
> outcry.  The Prez also issued his Executive Order a few hours after the House had adjourned until next Tuesday.  There will be
> nobody in town to offer any rebuttal to his executive order.
> 
> The major newspapers, are in a major bind right now.  They can attempt to slant the news in a different manner, but they are going
> to have to cover the event, and the findings are not going to be what the Dems hoped they would be.
> 
> We are literally living "7 Days in May."  (Kinda ironic,eh?)
Click to expand...

Wow, that was deep.

First you attack someone's grandmother.

Then you list a bunch of really over the top conspiracies as if they were "new information".

Shades of Obama's Birth Certificate!


----------



## Jitss617

jillian said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Publicity stunt to keep low information base happy.
> 
> Just look at them cheering here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha we will see so far you have been wrong haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have?  When?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2016 you said trump would lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he would have had his buddy vlad not helped him. And she still got 3 million votes more than him.
> 
> Oh right, you don’t want an actual fair face off. You want the playing field not to be level.
> 
> That’s the only way the corrupt  lossr
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 42 minutes how much longer is this going to take?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the nite trump won and you cried like a bitch? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how mich are you getting paid per post?
Click to expand...

From Russia?? I can’t disclose


----------



## basquebromance

"He is dirtying up the intelligence agencies" - Fat Naddler on Trump

"i am baffled" - Da Nang Dick Blumenthal


----------



## deanrd

2aguy said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now Obama...Clapper...Comey the clown...Brennan...Lynch....and the rest of the Deep state would like to slap the hell out of Pelosi....for pissing Trump off and getting him to go on the offence.....WAY to go Commander and Chief.....Trump is coming and hell is coming with him......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great clip...........
Click to expand...

*Democrats would rather rule in Hell than live in Heaven.*

Living in the same country with racist Republicans IS "hell"!


----------



## Deno

Jitss617 said:


> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> Trump gives AG Barr authority to declassify documents related to 2016 campaign surveillance




Are we having Flucking Fun or What.....

Man are the low information cnn watching Tards in for a Shock....

They were played for Suckers on the Russian Bull Shit by all their lying ass media...

Remember all the Tic Toc Tard threads?

This is a Flucking Hoot and those of us that listen to Right Wing

media knew the truth all along.....

We all know these Dumb Ass Know Nothing Tards will never admit

they have been played for fools....

Tic Toc Tards….

Drop the FLUCKING MIC......….....

Is life Great or What?


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Clipper

Jitss617 said:


> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> Trump gives AG Barr authority to declassify documents related to 2016 campaign surveillance


Well, in that cae Barr can release the unredacted Mueller report, right?


Jitss617 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pay the Barr tab!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Barr will end up in prison like Nixon's Attorney General?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what enforcing the laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is ignoring congressional subpoena's enforcing the law?  You do understand how the government is supposed to work under the constitution?
> 
> Don't you?
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Though so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because democrats have turned America into a joke
Click to expand...

Trump looked awful pale today. Is he drinking or doing blow?


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## BlackFlag

So?


----------



## Deno

deanrd said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now Obama...Clapper...Comey the clown...Brennan...Lynch....and the rest of the Deep state would like to slap the hell out of Pelosi....for pissing Trump off and getting him to go on the offence.....WAY to go Commander and Chief.....Trump is coming and hell is coming with him......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great clip...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Democrats would rather rule in Hell than live in Heaven.*
> 
> Living in the same country with racist Republicans IS "hell"!
Click to expand...




Your Butt Hurt brings me much Joy......

Can't wait for 2020.....

If any of you insane Tards decide to catch your hair on fire

please post it so we can all have a good laugh....


----------



## Jitss617

Clipper said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> Trump gives AG Barr authority to declassify documents related to 2016 campaign surveillance
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in that cae Barr can release the unredacted Mueller report, right?
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pay the Barr tab!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think Barr will end up in prison like Nixon's Attorney General?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what enforcing the laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is ignoring congressional subpoena's enforcing the law?  You do understand how the government is supposed to work under the constitution?
> 
> Don't you?
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Though so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because democrats have turned America into a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump looked awful pale today. Is he drinking or doing blow?
Click to expand...

What hard work looks like


----------



## Deno

Clipper said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> Trump gives AG Barr authority to declassify documents related to 2016 campaign surveillance
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in that cae Barr can release the unredacted Mueller report, right?
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pay the Barr tab!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think Barr will end up in prison like Nixon's Attorney General?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what enforcing the laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is ignoring congressional subpoena's enforcing the law?  You do understand how the government is supposed to work under the constitution?
> 
> Don't you?
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Though so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because democrats have turned America into a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump looked awful pale today. Is he drinking or doing blow?
Click to expand...



You are an idiot....

You really don't have a Flucking Clue....

But then again that's why you're a TARD.....


----------



## caddo kid

BlackFlag said:


> So?



Trump & his marry band of pirate posse jerk offs gonna have some funses doin' 'make believe' .............


----------



## DJT for Life

deanrd said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now Obama...Clapper...Comey the clown...Brennan...Lynch....and the rest of the Deep state would like to slap the hell out of Pelosi....for pissing Trump off and getting him to go on the offence.....WAY to go Commander and Chief.....Trump is coming and hell is coming with him......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your words are very truthful.
> 
> Pelosi has continued to act like the Dems in the House are United, but her words show she bows down to the Far Left of that
> worthless group.
> 
> Her remarks of a cover-up, an hour before she was to meet with the President show just how old and senile she has become.
> She walked right into an ambush that she helped create.
> 
> It took her three press gatherings to regain her composure.  The Prez ending that meeting in 120 seconds was nothing like she
> thought would happened.  Right on cue, she doubled down on her stupidity today and now he has issued an executive order
> to declassify FISA warrant information and has ordered all the agencies to quit slow walking information to the AG.  (This also
> will ensure that Horowitz's report will be more damning than he probably wanted it to be.)
> 
> The game is on...The Dems are on the run.  By the middle of next week, when this stuff starts to come out, there will be a public
> outcry.  The Prez also issued his Executive Order a few hours after the House had adjourned until next Tuesday.  There will be
> nobody in town to offer any rebuttal to his executive order.
> 
> The major newspapers, are in a major bind right now.  They can attempt to slant the news in a different manner, but they are going
> to have to cover the event, and the findings are not going to be what the Dems hoped they would be.
> 
> We are literally living "7 Days in May."  (Kinda ironic,eh?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that was deep.
> 
> First you attack someone's grandmother.
> 
> Then you list a bunch of really over the top conspiracies as if they were "new information".
> 
> Shades of Obama's Birth Certificate!
Click to expand...


Who's Grandma did I attack?


----------



## WEATHER53

2aguy said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now Obama...Clapper...Comey the clown...Brennan...Lynch....and the rest of the Deep state would like to slap the hell out of Pelosi....for pissing Trump off and getting him to go on the offence.....WAY to go Commander and Chief.....Trump is coming and hell is coming with him......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great clip...........
Click to expand...

The walk off by all of them at the end is as good an ending ever


----------



## Thinker101

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pay the Barr tab!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Barr will end up in prison like Nixon's Attorney General?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what enforcing the laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is ignoring congressional subpoena's enforcing the law?  You do understand how the government is supposed to work under the constitution?
> 
> Don't you?
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Though so.
Click to expand...


Wait, is this thread about Hillary?


----------



## depotoo

That has got to be the biggest hullabaloo I have ever heard.





deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, release them.
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> Remember when Trump sent "investigators" to Hawaii to find Obama's birth certificate?
> 
> Trump said you can't believe what they  are finding.
> 
> I believed it.  Because they FOUND "nothing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and true.
> 
> That's what makes it "cool".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol ok we believe you dean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What matters is when I believe me.  That's why I work hard to post the truth.
> Republicans here on the USMB want me to be lying so bad.
> 
> I even posted a subject about where the idea of free college came from.  It was from Tennessee by Republicans.  Just like Obamacare came from Mitt Romney.
> 
> Now that Republicans hate free college, will they force red states to close their free colleges?
> 
> And it was moved to the Badlands and designated an attack on Republicans.
> I think they were just surprised that one of them had an idea that actually  worked.
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

DNC Operative Sought, Received Help From Ukraine to Help Elect Clinton, Report Says


----------



## Crepitus

basquebromance said:


> let's lock them all up!
> 
> Sarah Sanders on Twitter


It's just a distraction to keep the weaker minded folks that comprise the republican base occupied.


----------



## WEATHER53

Slyhunter said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Publicity stunt to keep low information base happy.
> 
> Just look at them cheering here.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha we will see so far you have been wrong haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have?  When?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2016 you said trump would lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he would have had his buddy vlad not helped him. And she still got 3 million votes more than him.
> 
> Oh right, you don’t want an actual fair face off. You want the playing field not to be level.
> 
> That’s the only way the corrupt  lossr
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 42 minutes how much longer is this going to take?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the nite trump won and you cried like a bitch? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how mich are you getting paid per post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You apparently don't understand how electoral votes work.
Click to expand...

They are not trying to understand
They feel popular vote is fairer.


----------



## basquebromance

While DNC's Alexandra Chalupa got what she wanted when manafort went to jail, she choked when it came to the big one: proving Trump colluded with Russia!


----------



## depotoo

WEATHER53 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha we will see so far you have been wrong haha
> 
> 
> 
> I have?  When?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2016 you said trump would lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he would have had his buddy vlad not helped him. And she still got 3 million votes more than him.
> 
> Oh right, you don’t want an actual fair face off. You want the playing field not to be level.
> 
> That’s the only way the corrupt  lossr
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 42 minutes how much longer is this going to take?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the nite trump won and you cried like a bitch? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how mich are you getting paid per post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You apparently don't understand how electoral votes work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not trying to understand
> They feel popular vote is fairer.
Click to expand...

Only when it suits them.


----------



## Crepitus

basquebromance said:


> Trump should claim he emailed his tax returns to Crooked Hillary!


If tRump really wanted her to get arrested he should have hired her to work on his campaign.


----------



## WEATHER53

depotoo said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have?  When?
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 you said trump would lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he would have had his buddy vlad not helped him. And she still got 3 million votes more than him.
> 
> Oh right, you don’t want an actual fair face off. You want the playing field not to be level.
> 
> That’s the only way the corrupt  lossr
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 42 minutes how much longer is this going to take?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the nite trump won and you cried like a bitch? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how mich are you getting paid per post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You apparently don't understand how electoral votes work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not trying to understand
> They feel popular vote is fairer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when it suits them.
Click to expand...

Would be hilarious if they got it and then it worked the other way against them.


----------



## Crepitus

WEATHER53 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 you said trump would lose
> 
> 
> 
> And he would have had his buddy vlad not helped him. And she still got 3 million votes more than him.
> 
> Oh right, you don’t want an actual fair face off. You want the playing field not to be level.
> 
> That’s the only way the corrupt  lossr
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the nite trump won and you cried like a bitch? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how mich are you getting paid per post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You apparently don't understand how electoral votes work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not trying to understand
> They feel popular vote is fairer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when it suits them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would be hilarious if they got it and then it worked the other way against them.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that'll happen!

Lmao!!


----------



## basquebromance

Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire

"They were coordinating an investigation with the Hillary team on Paul Manafort with Alexandra *Chalupa*... the embassy worked very closely with” *Chalupa*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Manonthestreet

Now have a game of chicken. I think Barr can move his faster than dems can move theirs which will result in Nancy offering to end hers if Trump calls off Barr


----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


> let's lock them all up!
> 
> Sarah Sanders on Twitter





basquebromance said:


> let's lock them all up!
> 
> Sarah Sanders on Twitter


Good...I look forward to seeing those declassified documents.   When do you think it will happen?


----------



## bodecea

Moonglow said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> We already heard that days ago.
Click to expand...

Days ago...try weeks if not months ago.... 

I still look forward to it actually happening...time to bookmark another thread.


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> We already heard that days ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Days ago...try weeks if not months ago....
> 
> I still look forward to it actually happening...time to bookmark another thread.
Click to expand...

Stay tuned


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> We already heard that days ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Days ago...try weeks if not months ago....
> 
> I still look forward to it actually happening...time to bookmark another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay tuned
Click to expand...

Oh trust me...I have been staying tuned...just like I've been waiting for Mexico's check...for H. Clinton's Special Counsel (Ruh Roooooh!) for any of the Dems to flip...so on and so forth.


----------



## percysunshine

The only solution to this problematic situation is to impeach Trump.

We need something else to talk about.


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> We already heard that days ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Days ago...try weeks if not months ago....
> 
> I still look forward to it actually happening...time to bookmark another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay tuned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh trust me...I have been staying tuned...just like I've been waiting for Mexico's check...for H. Clinton's Special Counsel (Ruh Roooooh!) for any of the Dems to flip...so on and so forth.
Click to expand...

Time to pay the Barr tab


----------



## basquebromance

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> We already heard that days ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Days ago...try weeks if not months ago....
> 
> I still look forward to it actually happening...time to bookmark another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay tuned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh trust me...I have been staying tuned...just like I've been waiting for Mexico's check...for H. Clinton's Special Counsel (Ruh Roooooh!) for any of the Dems to flip...so on and so forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time to pay the Barr tab
Click to expand...

that's a horrible line!


----------



## Weatherman2020

caddo kid said:


> no link; close the thread ............


Hilarious watching the Leftards squirm.


----------



## Weatherman2020

caddo kid said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no link; close the thread ............
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1st A.
> 
> Why are U 2 dumb NOT  to already know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry why do you hate free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like free speech.
> 
> Why do you love being ignorant?
Click to expand...




caddo kid said:


> I like free speech.



Says the fascist demanding the thread be closed so we can’t talk about it.


----------



## basquebromance

Weatherman2020 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no link; close the thread ............
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1st A.
> 
> Why are U 2 dumb NOT  to already know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry why do you hate free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like free speech.
> 
> Why do you love being ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like free speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the fascist demanding the thread be closed so we can’t talk about it.
Click to expand...

President Trump issues important order about declassification of documents from FISA abuse probe

here's your link.

i can smell the aroma of fear. the cockroaches are shitting themselves!


----------



## Weatherman2020

basquebromance said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have free speech?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st A.
> 
> Why are U 2 dumb NOT  to already know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry why do you hate free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like free speech.
> 
> Why do you love being ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like free speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the fascist demanding the thread be closed so we can’t talk about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump issues important order about declassification of documents from FISA abuse probe
> 
> here's your link.
> 
> i can smell the aroma of fear. the cockroaches are shitting themselves!
Click to expand...

I can imagine the DC cockroaches tonight. 

Pass the popcorn!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Oddball




----------



## basquebromance

“Intelligence Agencies were used against an American President. This should NEVER happen to a President again! Dems are furious at Robert Mueller for his findings - NO COLLUSION, NO OBSTRUCTION. Now they should go back to work and legislate!" - Trump


----------



## Denizen

basquebromance said:


> let's lock them all up!
> 
> Sarah Sanders on Twitter



Let us pray that all the documents exposing the treachery of Donald Trump and family are released bypassing stooge Bill Barr..


----------



## percysunshine

Denizen said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's lock them all up!
> 
> Sarah Sanders on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us pray that all the documents exposing the treachery of Donald Trump and family are released bypassing stooge Bill Barr..
Click to expand...


Pray....hmmm.....Church of Scientology?


----------



## basquebromance

President Trump has kept more promises than he's made!


----------



## basquebromance

Can't wait to see who turns on who in the Deep State now that they're cornered


----------



## Ridgerunner

This just shickles me titless...

Trump moves to escalate investigation of intel agencies


----------



## Meathead

Crepitus said:


> It's just a distraction to keep the weaker minded folks that comprise the republican base occupied.


Do you remember how long the Mueller probe kept your panties wet?


----------



## basquebromance

Trump will lock them all up, pout his lips, and strut like a rooster!


----------



## Papageorgio

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pay the Barr tab!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Barr will end up in prison like Nixon's Attorney General?
Click to expand...


Holder didn’t go to prison, so doubtful Barr will at this point.


----------



## Moonglow

Still waiting on this big deal to occur.


----------



## basquebromance

Moonglow said:


> Still waiting on this big deal to occur.


tick tock.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Moonglow said:


> Still waiting on this big deal to occur.


----------



## Claudette

longknife said:


> Gonna love to watch the rats squirm and turn on one another.



Yup and I'll be watching it with a big, big smile on my face.


----------



## Care4all

basquebromance said:


> This is BIG. The documents are rumored to show that former FBI Director James Comey was fully aware of the illegal spying on the 2016 Trump Campaign. Worse than Watergate!


How was the legal surveillance, spying?


----------



## skookerasbil

Lol....here comes Barr with the big bumpy for the DUMS. About 70 million Americans giddy as shit this morning!! Lol....and CNN was still having panel discussions on Russia last night!. 

This forum now becomes a conservative playground for the foreseeable future s0ns!!


----------



## Care4all

basquebromance said:


> let's lock them all up!
> 
> Sarah Sanders on Twitter


It's a real SHAME that he won't release the Mueller report in full and have the underlying evidence declassified and the witnesses testify before congress along with the investigators, so that us Americans can learn the full truth about the events that occurred, and the actions that were taken, during the last presidential election and restore confidence in our public institutions. 

He and republicans always manipulates in his/their own favor, and leaves the rest of the actual truth, by the wayside or hidden from us.


----------



## dannyboys

Care4all said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is BIG. The documents are rumored to show that former FBI Director James Comey was fully aware of the illegal spying on the 2016 Trump Campaign. Worse than Watergate!
> 
> 
> 
> How was the legal surveillance, spying?
Click to expand...

The FISA warrants to 'legally' spy on CP were obtained illegally.
The FISA court/s were not told the dossier, used to justify getting the warrant/s was paid for by HRC. That's illegal.
It now turns out the FBI/DOG/CIA all were involved in committing illegal acts.
The IG's report is about to be released.
McCabe and Comey and Brennan and Clapper and Page and Strock and a few dozen others will be facing criminal charges.
Lynch has already turned on Comey. McCabe has turned on Comey. The rats are starting to cannibalize each other.


----------



## skookerasbil

Care4all said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's lock them all up!
> 
> Sarah Sanders on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> It's a real SHAME that he won't release the Mueller report in full and have the underlying evidence declassified and the witnesses testify before congress along with the investigators, so that us Americans can learn the full truth about the events that occurred, and the actions that were taken, during the last presidential election and restore confidence in our public institutions.
> 
> He and republicans always manipulates in his/their own favor, and leaves the rest of the actual truth, by the wayside or hidden from us.
Click to expand...


Perhaps a shame....but the AG cant just go around breaking the law!


----------



## Care4all

basquebromance said:


> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> 
> "They were coordinating an investigation with the Hillary team on Paul Manafort with Alexandra *Chalupa*... the embassy worked very closely with” *Chalupa*


*The differences*

If the broad outlines are similar, some key elements distinguish these episodes from each other.

The Politico article highlighted a major one.

"Russia’s effort was personally directed by Russian President Vladimir Putin (and) involved the country’s military and foreign intelligence services," the article said. "There’s little evidence of such a top-down effort by Ukraine."

So, according to American intelligence agencies, the Kremlin shaped and directed the email hacking of Democrats and subsequent distribution. In contrast, a variety of actors on the Ukrainian side responded to American queries and provided public documents.

Which leads to the other big distinction: The Russians got their materials through cyber-attacks, while the only telling document revealed by a Ukrainian lawmaker was the product of an official investigation.

"There’s a difference between dealing with the embassy and dealing with a covert intelligence operation," Wittes said. "Are you dealing with government records, or are you dealing in stolen dirt?"

To be clear, we do not know if the hacked emails had any ties to contacts the Trump campaign did or didn’t have with Russians. But hacked emails are different from the results of a public investigation.

Taking that difference one step further, there was nothing inherently illegal in the quest for information on Manafort and how that might link Donald Trump to Russia. Wittes noted that from a research perspective, since Manafort’s work took place in Ukraine, "you pretty much have to go to the Ukrainians to get that."

Other details also separate the two narratives.

Ukraine is seen as an ally to the United States, while Russia is at best a competitor and often called an enemy.

Lastly, the stories from Trump associates have changed over time as more press reports emerge. In the case of Donald Trump Jr., he first said he never represented the campaign in any meetings with Russians. Then he said there was a meeting, but it was about adoption laws. Then he said it was about Clinton, but it represented ordinary opposition research.

It’s best to think of both stories as moving targets. The more they are explored, the more we will learn.

Trump and Russia, Clinton and Ukraine: How do they compare?


----------



## caddo kid

Weatherman2020 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no link; close the thread ............
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1st A.
> 
> Why are U 2 dumb NOT  to already know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry why do you hate free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like free speech.
> 
> Why do you love being ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like free speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Says the fascist*_ demanding the thread be closed so we can’t talk about it.
Click to expand...


No, that would be Trump invoking 'executive privilege'


----------



## Weatherman2020

caddo kid said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have free speech?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st A.
> 
> Why are U 2 dumb NOT  to already know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry why do you hate free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like free speech.
> 
> Why do you love being ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like free speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Says the fascist*_ demanding the thread be closed so we can’t talk about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that would be Trump invoking 'executive privilege'
Click to expand...

Good thing Obama never did that.


----------



## jknowgood

Care4all said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politics doesn't require a link, just current events.  Read the rules before you act like you know how to enforce them.
> 
> I thought Trump was trying to cover everything up. Yet he demands documents be declassified. Hmmm......
> 
> 
> 
> Selective documents to be declassified....  which really won't help....  if everything is declassified, then we will see the truth....
> 
> But republicans really play games with what they are willing to release when it comes to declassification, and usually build a fake narrative around limited information carefully chosen to help support their "story or conspiracy", only to find out later when the rest of it is released, they deceived us, through not releasing all of the pertinent information at once.
> 
> Much like what Nunes did with "release the memo" Carter page FISA stuff,
> 
> And Bill Barr, the president's personal attorney did, with his 4 page summary of the Mueller report, only to find out, all of Barr's claims, were downright lies and wrong when the Mueller report was released, even with the redactions.
Click to expand...

Lol, you say that after your girl Pelosi says Trump did a massive cover up.


----------



## easyt65

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pay the Barr tab!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Barr will end up in prison like Nixon's Attorney General?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what enforcing the laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is ignoring congressional subpoena's enforcing the law?  You do understand how the government is supposed to work under the constitution?
> 
> Don't you?
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Though so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because democrats have turned America into a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yea, it must be Democrats.  How dare they.  Following the US Constitution.  Doing their job of "over sight".
> Don't they know when a Republican is "King", the Constitution no longer applies?
Click to expand...

Starting an illegal investigation with zero evidence except Russian-authored propaganda delivered by a Trump-hating foreign spy and paid for by Hillary is NOT 'conducting oversight' - it's an attempted political coup.

Demanding the US AG break the law and holding him in Contempt when he refuses to do so is NOT 'conducting oversight'.


----------



## bodecea

Care4all said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's lock them all up!
> 
> Sarah Sanders on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> It's a real SHAME that he won't release the Mueller report in full and have the underlying evidence declassified and the witnesses testify before congress along with the investigators, so that us Americans can learn the full truth about the events that occurred, and the actions that were taken, during the last presidential election and restore confidence in our public institutions.
> 
> He and republicans always manipulates in his/their own favor, and leaves the rest of the actual truth, by the wayside or hidden from us.
Click to expand...

Only because he's afraid of what it says.


----------



## blastoff

Word has it the factory is just about finished honing the leading edges of the Trump MAGA Boomerangs razor sharp for the upcoming festivities.


----------



## skookerasbil

Care4all said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> 
> "They were coordinating an investigation with the Hillary team on Paul Manafort with Alexandra *Chalupa*... the embassy worked very closely with” *Chalupa*
> 
> 
> 
> *The differences*
> 
> If the broad outlines are similar, some key elements distinguish these episodes from each other.
> 
> The Politico article highlighted a major one.
> 
> "Russia’s effort was personally directed by Russian President Vladimir Putin (and) involved the country’s military and foreign intelligence services," the article said. "There’s little evidence of such a top-down effort by Ukraine."
> 
> So, according to American intelligence agencies, the Kremlin shaped and directed the email hacking of Democrats and subsequent distribution. In contrast, a variety of actors on the Ukrainian side responded to American queries and provided public documents.
> 
> Which leads to the other big distinction: The Russians got their materials through cyber-attacks, while the only telling document revealed by a Ukrainian lawmaker was the product of an official investigation.
> 
> "There’s a difference between dealing with the embassy and dealing with a covert intelligence operation," Wittes said. "Are you dealing with government records, or are you dealing in stolen dirt?"
> 
> To be clear, we do not know if the hacked emails had any ties to contacts the Trump campaign did or didn’t have with Russians. But hacked emails are different from the results of a public investigation.
> 
> Taking that difference one step further, there was nothing inherently illegal in the quest for information on Manafort and how that might link Donald Trump to Russia. Wittes noted that from a research perspective, since Manafort’s work took place in Ukraine, "you pretty much have to go to the Ukrainians to get that."
> 
> Other details also separate the two narratives.
> 
> Ukraine is seen as an ally to the United States, while Russia is at best a competitor and often called an enemy.
> 
> Lastly, the stories from Trump associates have changed over time as more press reports emerge. In the case of Donald Trump Jr., he first said he never represented the campaign in any meetings with Russians. Then he said there was a meeting, but it was about adoption laws. Then he said it was about Clinton, but it represented ordinary opposition research.
> 
> It’s best to think of both stories as moving targets. The more they are explored, the more we will learn.
> 
> Trump and Russia, Clinton and Ukraine: How do they compare?
Click to expand...


Discussion of heresay at this point is immaterial....might carry political weight for talking points on fake news channels but most people dont care. People might care who lurk on message boards but that is a very small number of people.

William Barr is about to make this summer a miserable one for some!!


----------



## basquebromance

Trump's executive order shows that Comey, Clapper and Brennan are all in jeopardy. I believe the intelligence community (CIA/NSA) has evidence that was withheld from the FISA courts that would’ve proved there was no collusion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

jillian said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And will be given to the the DOJ Barr to be exact ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Publicity stunt to keep low information base happy.
> 
> Just look at them cheering here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha we will see so far you have been wrong haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have?  When?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2016 you said trump would lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he would have had his buddy vlad not helped him. And she still got 3 million votes more than him.
> 
> Oh right, you don’t want an actual fair face off. You want the playing field not to be level.
> 
> That’s the only way the corrupt  lossr
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 42 minutes how much longer is this going to take?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the nite trump won and you cried like a bitch? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how mich are you getting paid per post?
Click to expand...


   LOL....
End the electoral college,allow 16 year olds to vote not to mention felons.


----------



## airplanemechanic

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pay the Barr tab!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Barr will end up in prison like Nixon's Attorney General?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what enforcing the laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is ignoring congressional subpoena's enforcing the law?  You do understand how the government is supposed to work under the constitution?
> 
> Don't you?
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Though so.
Click to expand...


It's enforcing the law because democrats are abusing the law.

All of these subpoenas and search warrants are supposed to be because a crime has been suspected of happening and they're gathering evidence. Not we're gathering evidence to see if we can find a crime. That ain't how it works, pookey.


25 million dollars and 2 years says Trump did nothing wrong. LET IT FUCKING GO. THERE IS NO LEGISLATIVE REASON FOR ALL OF THESE SUBPOENAS.


----------



## longknife

airplanemechanic said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pay the Barr tab!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Barr will end up in prison like Nixon's Attorney General?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what enforcing the laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is ignoring congressional subpoena's enforcing the law?  You do understand how the government is supposed to work under the constitution?
> 
> Don't you?
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Though so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's enforcing the law because democrats are abusing the law.
> 
> All of these subpoenas and search warrants are supposed to be because a crime has been suspected of happening and they're gathering evidence. Not we're gathering evidence to see if we can find a crime. That ain't how it works, pookey.
> 
> 
> 25 million dollars and 2 years says Trump did nothing wrong. LET IT FUCKING GO. THERE IS NO LEGISLATIVE REASON FOR ALL OF THESE SUBPOENAS.
Click to expand...


*All of these subpoenas and search warrants are supposed to be because a crime has been suspected of happening and they're gathering evidence. Not we're gathering evidence to see if we can find a crime. That ain't how it works, pookey.*

That is the most important part of your post.
House Dimocraps ARE NOT performing their legislative or oversight responsibilities!!! They are on fishing expeditions because of their hatred of the president.


----------



## skye

*Breaking: President Trump orders to declassify documents pertaining to Russia investigation*


----------



## skookerasbil

Munch.....munch.....


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

GOD BLESS PRESIDENT DONALD TRUMP!

GOD BLESS ALL PATRIOTS!


----------



## bodecea

So...have those documents been unclassified yet?  Can someone link them for us?


----------



## TemplarKormac

bodecea said:


> So...have those documents been unclassified yet?  Can someone link them for us?


LOL at this facetious response. It takes time to de/unclassify documents.

Don't be so dense!


----------



## bodecea

Still waiting.....how is that declassification going?   Do we have those documents to read yet?


----------



## bodecea

Do we have those declassified documents yet?   What the heck is taking so long?


----------



## bodecea

How long does it take?   Asking for the nation.


----------



## longknife

AG Barr and his team will go through each document to ensure no laws are being violated before releasing it to the public.  He may also be looking to keep from outing sourced vital to national security.


----------



## Zorro!

depotoo said:


> Link?


President Trump conferred on Attorney General Bill Barr the authority to declassify documents relevant to his inquiry into what we can collectively call “the Russia investigation.” This includes not only “Crossfire Hurricane,” the counterintelligence probe formally opened by the FBI in late July 2016, but all of the relevant investigative threads, including those pursued by other intelligence agencies — such as the CIA’s collaborations with foreign intelligence services, beginning in 2015.

The public is about to learn a lot more about decision-making during the Obama administration. The Democrat-media complex went apoplectic. Gone are the days when the press always wanted more information because it perceived its role, vouchsafed by the Constitution, to be the public’s eye on government.

Barr started his government career working for the CIA. As much as any AG in the history of the country, he grasps the nexus between covert intelligence-gathering and national security. He understands the inter-agency “equities” in our trove of defense secrets — the commitments made to sources and foreign intelligence agencies, the assurances of confidentiality in exchange for cooperation. He will not direct a sweeping declassification order that would disregard these concerns.

So the heated discussion has been the reductive Manichean idiocy that all debate of complex issues becomes: Either our intelligence law-enforcement agencies must be completely immune from inquiry, or all classified information must be exposed such that we can no longer protect secrets or the country.

Things never actually work that way. There are always accommodations that respect the vital interests on both sides of the equation — political accountability and national security. 

It is almost always possible to disclose the information needed for some proper public purpose while safeguarding what must be kept secret. 

_Declassification_ is not the same thing as _disclosure._ The fact that an intelligence agency may be directed to declassify information so that investigators are permitted to see it does not necessarily mean the information will be made publicly available. Ultimate investigative conclusions will be made available, but information will be withheld to protect vital intelligence.

To argue that this cannot be done is to say that unelected government officials can do whatever they want, and the people’s representatives cannot question them. That’s dangerous and ridiculous.

The attorney general has been delegated only a sliver of the power that the president already had. There is nothing Barr is now in a position to disclose that Trump was not already empowered to disclose. 

Donald Trump cannot divest the chief executive of ultimate power over executive decision-making, and can withdraw the delegation to the AG at any time. The buck still stops with the president.

Attorney General William Barr Declassification Debate | National Review


----------



## bodecea

And...donnie said he was going to declassify those documents....what is taking so long?


----------



## Slyhunter

bodecea said:


> And...donnie said he was going to declassify those documents....what is taking so long?


He didn't say he was publicizing those documents.
Prosecutors usually don't report the progress of their investigations to the public. And not even to the court until they are ready to process charges.


----------



## bodecea

Still waiting for donnie to declassify those FISA documents.   Heck, still waiting for donnie to declassify anything he said he was going to declassify.   When oh when oh when oh when?


----------



## Slyhunter

bodecea said:


> Still waiting for donnie to declassify those FISA documents.   Heck, still waiting for donnie to declassify anything he said he was going to declassify.   When oh when oh when oh when?


He issued the order it's up to others to follow those orders. Not his fault Governmental shills are not doing their jobs in their attempt to cover for Clinton and the Democrats.


----------



## bodecea

Have they been declassified yet?   Or is donnie as powerless as he likes to pretend he is for victimhood benefits?


----------



## bodecea

Declassification happen yet?  If so, who's got a link?  If not, what the heck is taking so long?


----------



## Slyhunter

bodecea said:


> Declassification happen yet?  If so, who's got a link?  If not, what the heck is taking so long?


Liberal FBI not following orders.
Besides Declassification doesn't automatically disseminate to the public.


----------



## bodecea

Has our wonderful president declassified those FISA documents yet?   Any day now?


----------



## Slyhunter

bodecea said:


> Has our wonderful president declassified those FISA documents yet?   Any day now?


You can't read, read previous post.


----------



## bodecea

How come fat donnie hasn't declassified those FISA documents yet?  He has the power, what's the problem?


----------



## bodecea

So....when are those FISA documents going to be declassified?   When is Congress going to appoint a Special Counsel to investigate H. Clinton?  What happened to all that?


----------



## bodecea

What's the latest on the declassification of those FISA documents?


----------



## lantern2814

bodecea said:


> What's the latest on the declassification of those FISA documents?


What's the latest on the Covington kids being exposed as homophobic bullies asshole?


----------



## bodecea

How's that declassification coming along?   Has it been done yet?   Can't fat donnie just snap his fingers like Thanos and make it happen?


----------



## bodecea

Still waiting for that declassification.  Ruh Roooooh!


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Still waiting for that declassification.  Ruh Roooooh!


It’s under investigation.. it’s coming


----------



## TNHarley

bodecea said:


> How's that declassification coming along?   Has it been done yet?   Can't fat donnie just snap his fingers like Thanos and make it happen?


Our peaches in chief could have declassified many things and he hasn't done shit.


----------



## JGalt

TNHarley said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's that declassification coming along?   Has it been done yet?   Can't fat donnie just snap his fingers like Thanos and make it happen?
> 
> 
> 
> Our peaches in chief could have declassified many things and he hasn't done shit.
Click to expand...


Plenty of time. He has five more years to do that.


----------



## TNHarley

JGalt said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's that declassification coming along?   Has it been done yet?   Can't fat donnie just snap his fingers like Thanos and make it happen?
> 
> 
> 
> Our peaches in chief could have declassified many things and he hasn't done shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of time. He has five more years to do that.
Click to expand...

I dont think he will bro.
He should have done it a long time go.
Maybe its political strategy? Maybe.
We will find out in a few months. Maybe he is saving for 2020.


----------



## JGalt

TNHarley said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's that declassification coming along?   Has it been done yet?   Can't fat donnie just snap his fingers like Thanos and make it happen?
> 
> 
> 
> Our peaches in chief could have declassified many things and he hasn't done shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of time. He has five more years to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think he will bro.
> He should have done it a long time go.
> Maybe its political strategy? Maybe.
> We will find out in a few months. Maybe he is saving for 2020.
Click to expand...


I'm going to be patient. Who could have guessed two years ago that he would have wreaked this much havoc on the leftist agenda?

I swear, he's like the Godzilla of Presidents.


----------



## whitehall

Why would the documents be classified in the first place?There  are no secrets left after Snowden and Manning and Chinese hackers. The classified scam is used to protect agents involved in an attempted political coup.


----------



## Denizen

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for that declassification.  Ruh Roooooh!
> 
> 
> 
> It’s under investigation.. it’s coming
Click to expand...


Like Stormy Daniels' fake orgasm when humped by Trump?


----------



## Papageorgio

Denizen said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for that declassification.  Ruh Roooooh!
> 
> 
> 
> It’s under investigation.. it’s coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Stormy Daniels' fake orgasm when humped by Trump?
Click to expand...


You sure know a lot about fake orgasms.


----------



## Denizen

Papageorgio said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for that declassification.  Ruh Roooooh!
> 
> 
> 
> It’s under investigation.. it’s coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Stormy Daniels' fake orgasm when humped by Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure know a lot about fake orgasms.
Click to expand...


Watching you grunt, gasp, and grimace is informative.


----------



## Slyhunter

Trump gave the order to declassify docs at the FBI and they weren't declassified. How is he supposed to make them do what he tells them to do?


----------



## Papageorgio

Denizen said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for that declassification.  Ruh Roooooh!
> 
> 
> 
> It’s under investigation.. it’s coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Stormy Daniels' fake orgasm when humped by Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure know a lot about fake orgasms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching you grunt, gasp, and grimace is informative.
Click to expand...


Didn’t expect such a bad comeback.


----------



## Jitss617

Denizen said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for that declassification.  Ruh Roooooh!
> 
> 
> 
> It’s under investigation.. it’s coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Stormy Daniels' fake orgasm when humped by Trump?
Click to expand...

 Do you see that man’s stamina ,, Didnt he make a room full of hot Russian model squirt everywhere? Trump is the man


----------



## bodecea

Checking in on the declassification of the Russian investigation documents............................has it happened yet?


----------



## Syriusly

bodecea said:


> Checking in on the declassification of the Russian investigation documents............................has it happened yet?


Remember- we Democrats are all panicking about this nothing burger......5 months......nada.....


----------



## bodecea

Checking in......the FISA investigation documents declassified yet?


----------



## Skylar

Maybe they're being stored with the 'original' maps for Dorian in sharpie.....and that imaginary Marine deployment that Trump called up to fight the 'coup' of the impeachment.


----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


> let's lock them all up!
> 
> Sarah Sanders on Twitter


Have those FISA documents been declassified yet?


----------



## longknife

bodecea said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's lock them all up!
> 
> Sarah Sanders on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> Have those FISA documents been declassified yet?
Click to expand...


I have a hunch that the particular agencies are dragging their feet while indictments are being sought. When stuff goes to trial, we will see a whole lot of stuff.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bodecea said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's lock them all up!
> 
> Sarah Sanders on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> Have those FISA documents been declassified yet?
Click to expand...

It's like watching a dinosaur mocking the incoming asteroid


----------



## Zorro!

longknife said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's lock them all up!
> 
> Sarah Sanders on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> Have those FISA documents been declassified yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a hunch that the particular agencies are dragging their feet while indictments are being sought. When stuff goes to trial, we will see a whole lot of stuff.
Click to expand...

I hope so.


----------



## hadit

Care4all said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politics doesn't require a link, just current events.  Read the rules before you act like you know how to enforce them.
> 
> I thought Trump was trying to cover everything up. Yet he demands documents be declassified. Hmmm......
> 
> 
> 
> Selective documents to be declassified....  which really won't help....  if everything is declassified, then we will see the truth....
> 
> But republicans really play games with what they are willing to release when it comes to declassification, and usually build a fake narrative around limited information carefully chosen to help support their "story or conspiracy", only to find out later when the rest of it is released, they deceived us, through not releasing all of the pertinent information at once.
> 
> Much like what Nunes did with "release the memo" Carter page FISA stuff,
> 
> And Bill Barr, the president's personal attorney did, with his 4 page summary of the Mueller report, only to find out, all of Barr's claims, were downright lies and wrong when the Mueller report was released, even with the redactions.
Click to expand...

Sounds like the Schiff sideshow.


----------



## bodecea

How about those FISA documents?   Has the orange "Chosen One" declassified them yet?


----------



## Slyhunter

bodecea said:


> How about those FISA documents?   Has the orange "Chosen One" declassified them yet?


Trump did his job so stfu.


> The White House announced Monday that President Trump has called for the Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the Justice Department, and the Federal Bureau of Investigation to declassify various materials related to the Russia investigation “for reasons of transparency” and at the request of Congress. Press Secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders said in a statement that Trump has requested the release of portions of former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page’s Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act warrant, and FBI reports on interviews connected to that warrant. The president also requested the release of all text messages relating to the Russia investigation from former FBI Director James Comey, former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe, former FBI agent Peter Strzok, former FBI lawyer Lisa Page, and Justice Department lawyer Bruce Ohr.


Trump Orders Declassification of Carter Page FISA Warrant, Russia-Probe Texts


----------



## Zorro!

Slyhunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about those FISA documents?   Has the orange "Chosen One" declassified them yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did his job so stfu.
> 
> 
> 
> The White House announced Monday that President Trump has called for the Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the Justice Department, and the Federal Bureau of Investigation to declassify various materials related to the Russia investigation “for reasons of transparency” and at the request of Congress. Press Secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders said in a statement that Trump has requested the release of portions of former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page’s Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act warrant, and FBI reports on interviews connected to that warrant. The president also requested the release of all text messages relating to the Russia investigation from former FBI Director James Comey, former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe, former FBI agent Peter Strzok, former FBI lawyer Lisa Page, and Justice Department lawyer Bruce Ohr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump Orders Declassification of Carter Page FISA Warrant, Russia-Probe Texts
Click to expand...

Trump always does.

Democrats spent all their time trying to overturn is election rather than working for the American People:

*Politico: Sure looks like impeachment is “a liability” in key House Dem districts  *




_Tired, Not Having Fun, Doesn't Feel Like She Is Winning_​
“The left is clearly losing the messaging battle over impeachment …”

A few weeks back, the American Action Network launched a $7 million ad buy aimed at House districts that flipped to Democrats in 2018, with messaging focused on the impeachment of Donald Trump.  They followed up with polling in three districts to measure the impact of the messaging, and it certainly looks as though voters are poised to punish their representatives for the attempt to impeach Trump rather than let voters decide next November:

AAN polled in the swing districts of Reps. SUSIE LEE (D-Nev.) and ANTHONY BRINDISI (D-N.Y.) and the very heavily Trump district represented by Rep. KENDRA HORN (D-Okla.).

HERE’S THE TOPLINE: IMPEACHMENT APPEARS — at this point, according to this polling — to be a liability. In BRINDISI’S and LEE’S districts, 53% of voters are less likely to vote for them if they support impeachment. 48% of voters are less likely to vote for HORN — whose district is quite conservative.​This is a Decision for the Voters:

THIS IS NOTABLE TOO … MORE THAN 60% in each of these districts say *they believe voters, not the impeachment process, should decide whether to keep Trump in office*.

POLITICIANS ARE VERY FOND OF SAYING that impeachment simply isn’t breaking through back home, but this poll shows that’s BS. 64% of LEE’S constituents have seen, read or heard about their representative on impeachment, 78% of BRINDISI’S and 79% of HORN’S.​
This is a pretty diverse sampling of districts, which might be why this is making an impression.


----------



## bodecea

Any declassification yet?


----------

